# Favorite Smartphone OS



## anthroguy101 (Jun 6, 2010)

Which one do you like the best?  Which one would you use for your next upgrade?  More importantly, why do you like it so much?

The torch is lit, let the flames begin!


----------



## net-cat (Jun 6, 2010)

They are all unusable pieces of shit.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 6, 2010)

net-cat said:


> They are all unusable pieces of shit.


Yes, but some of these are better than others.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 6, 2010)

A polished turd is still a turd.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Jun 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> A polished turd is still a turd.


Maybe the "turds" here are people that like to bash technology (the very reason you're on here right now).  Give tech a chance.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2010)

I've tried the iPhone, I've tried Android phones, and I like Android better. Smoother, faster, and the ability to do multiple apps right out of the box. I also tried the BB/OS on a Curve & Storm 2 - I just don't like their phones at all. Not enough time spent fiddling with one, but everything seemed to have a bad learning curve and had me fighting muscle memory to use it.


----------



## Sam (Jun 6, 2010)

I like my Palm Pixi. It's not the fastest phone out there, it had some hiccups, but when I got it, it was only 20 dollars with a contract, and as I remember it's free with some online offers. It runs multiple apps, has an app store, and is generally pretty useful for someone who isn't "I have to run 30 apps at once" kinda guy. 

That and it's light sleek, and I think I'm in love with the phone so far, in no way is it worse than my old flip phone.


----------



## Carenath (Jun 7, 2010)

net-cat said:


> They are all unusable pieces of shit.


Although, some are still better unusable pieces of shit than others, in this case, the answer is subjective because most people using them are not likely to give a shit about which is technically superior, and will stick with whatever one they like better|whatever works better for them.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 7, 2010)

Carenath said:


> Although, some are still better unusable pieces of shit than others, in this case, the answer is subjective because most people using them are not likely to give a shit about which is technically superior, and will stick with whatever one they like better|whatever works better for them.



Screw you..you and...you and your logic!


----------



## Lobar (Jun 7, 2010)

android 4 lyfe


----------



## net-cat (Jun 7, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> Maybe the "turds" here are people that like to bash technology (the very reason you're on here right now).  Give tech a chance.


Or maybe we have and that's the conclusion we came to?



Carenath said:


> Although, some are still better unusable pieces of shit than others, in this case, the answer is subjective because most people using them are not likely to give a shit about which is technically superior, and will stick with whatever one they like better|whatever works better for them.


Eh, if I had a use for one, I'd deal with it. Like if I needed to be in constant contact with work. But I don't need to be in constant contact with work. (They don't pay me enough for that.)

At the end of the day, I don't see the need to pay $30-$60/month more to be able to browse the internet in a primitive browser in teeny-weeny-eye-strain-o-vision text and run a handful of half-assed $10-$20 apps that have much better, free alternatives on a real computer.

If I had to choose one, though, it would be iPhone OS. It's gimped more by idiotic management than the software itself.


----------



## CodArk2 (Jun 7, 2010)

iphone os is my favorite, simply for ease of use and number of apps.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jun 7, 2010)

Android because it does run a linux OS. Now... if the phone company's can open up their phones a lil' more, We'll be all set :3


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 7, 2010)

The iPhone OS has been renamed "iOS," presumably because it runs on iPad too.  I prefer the iPhone OS, but until apple's contract with AT&T ends, it'll have to be a "dumbphone" and an ipod touch...

And it's not so much for the OS as it is for the applications and the hardware-- the iPhone has a great touch screen, and tons of applications.  [not to mention the accelerometer...  that thing is fun...]



			
				Lastdirewolf said:
			
		

> I've tried the iPhone, I've tried Android phones, and I like Android better. Smoother, faster, and the ability to do multiple apps right out of the box.


Take a look at the new iPhone.  Faster processor, multitasking.  Awesomeness.


----------



## nrr (Jun 7, 2010)

ilobmirt said:


> Android because it does run a linux OS. Now... if the phone company's can open up their phones a lil' more, We'll be all set :3


Linux is probably the worst OS to stick on a telecommunications device.


----------



## Kivaari (Jun 7, 2010)

Right now I have a dumbphone and a Palm Z22. I also have a Dell Axim x50v that is way more powerful than the Palm, but like the Palm OS and the battery life more. Plus the Dell is missing the screws that hold it together.


----------



## ArielMT (Jun 8, 2010)

nrr said:


> Linux is probably the worst OS to stick on a telecommunications device.



I'm not so sure about that.  I remember phones with PalmOS preinstalled about 8 years ago, back when color Palms were still the newest rave in handhelds, and when PalmOS didn't have multi-tasking.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 8, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Take a look at the new iPhone.  Faster processor, multitasking.  Awesomeness.



Do you have the specs on it? The OS != processor/etc. So we'll see how things go - I think one of the fastest Android phones is the Droid Incredible, but I'm mostly uninformed - The Droid Incredible has much more power than just the Droid (that I have   /jealous), but I doubt it's the most powerful Android, we'll have to wait to compare apples to apples.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jun 8, 2010)

nrr said:


> Linux is probably the worst OS to stick on a telecommunications device.




I highly disagree... If I want to run any application to my heart's content, linux can certainly fit fit my needs. The current app stores have nothing on synaptic and apt-get. I do like Android better because it's application repository is less restricted than the iPhone... but . . .

We need full support for x11 and gnu libraries. When that happens, phones can enjoy the same shit that runs on our desktops. I want my lighttpd, virtualbox, and OpenOffice dammit >_<


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 8, 2010)

I have yet to see a mobile OS that is useful.  In fact, I have yet to fathom why people want mobile phones in the first place - it's so much quieter when you're unreachable and disconnected. :mrgreen:


----------



## net-cat (Jun 8, 2010)

ilobmirt said:


> We need full support for x11 and gnu libraries.


No, we don't. I'd agree that we could go for some standard APIs, but I don't think that's the way to go.



ilobmirt said:


> When that happens, phones can enjoy the same shit that runs on our desktops.


No?



ilobmirt said:


> lighttpd


What possible reason could you have for hosting a web server an a phone? Even if it's "unlimited," I'd be willing to bet that it's against your provider's terms of service.



ilobmirt said:


> virtualbox


Not entirely sure how VirtualBox on a ~500MHz ARM processor with 128-256MB of RAM would be useful, but okay.



ilobmirt said:


> OpenOffice


Stripped down for use on a small screen, of course.


----------



## ilobmirt (Jun 8, 2010)

net-cat said:


> No, we don't. I'd agree that we could go for some standard APIs, but I don't think that's the way to go.



At least you agree somewhat :3 Standards are a good thing and can help reduce development time for apps. Always a good thing for programmers in the smart phone market.



net-cat said:


> What possible reason could you have for hosting a web server an a phone? Even if it's "unlimited," I'd be willing to bet that it's against your provider's terms of service.
> ...
> Not entirely sure how VirtualBox on a ~500MHz ARM processor with 128-256MB of RAM would be useful, but okay.
> ...
> Stripped down for use on a small screen, of course.




Throwing out a bunch of names in the exaggeration of being able to install/run _*anything*_. But yes... as an end user of a phone contract, you should pay attention to the fine print or you will be sorry. Hardware wise, phone's are getting better and better. I believe a certain phone has reached the 1ghz point for processing speed. At this rate, it might catch up to specs with the netbook market *shrugs* Only time can tell.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 8, 2010)

i dont like any of them...
i was toying around with a HTC smartphone lately to test android a little. i didnt like it at all DX it was like one huge clusterfuck and not handy at all!
the iphone os is pretty ok in my opinion but still lightyears away from being somewhat useful. it also has this stylish and sleek apple style which i hate so very much >.>
the only one which i kinda liked is the palm OS


----------



## nrr (Jun 8, 2010)

ilobmirt said:


> I highly disagree... If I want to run any application to my heart's content, linux can certainly fit fit my needs. The current app stores have nothing on synaptic and apt-get. I do like Android better because it's application repository is less restricted than the iPhone... but . . .
> 
> We need full support for x11 and gnu libraries. When that happens, phones can enjoy the same shit that runs on our desktops. I want my lighttpd, virtualbox, and OpenOffice dammit >_<



The Linux kernel isn't hard-realtime.  As someone who uses a phone as, well, a phone, I find it a bit worrisome that the possibility exists whereby calls can be silently dropped due to, e.g., some kernel-land process using an algorithm that runs in something other than constant time.  Worse still is the possibility of not being able to place a call in an emergency, where forcefully rebooting the damnable device to un-wedge it may be the only recourse.

Past that, what the hell actually runs on the device is gravy.  Your phone is a personal information device, not a PC replacement.  Treat it like one.  I've joked from time to time that CVS Emacs plus a few patches will run just fine on Android; that doesn't mean I'd actually do it.  I expect others would want to treat their phones in a similar manner.


----------



## Riv (Jun 11, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> A polished turd is still a turd.


 
But we want to know which is the _shiniest_ turd. If you can show me a shinier turd, I'd like to see it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 11, 2010)

Carenath said:


> the answer is subjective because most people using them are not likely to give a shit about which is technically superior, and will stick with whatever one they like better|whatever works better for them.


 
Or whatever one is cheaper.

In my case, _with _a contract renewal, Sprint wanted either 190$ for a HTC G4 or 5$ for a Blackberry.

So yeah. Blackberry.


----------



## Lukar (Jun 13, 2010)

The only ones I've tried are the iOS and the BlackBerry OS, and I'm gonna have to say iOS. Sure, Apple holds it back on a tight leash (a very, very, VERY tight leash), but just look at the jailbreaking/hacking community for it. There are alot of things you can do on it.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 13, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> I have yet to see a mobile OS that is useful.  In fact, I have yet to fathom why people want mobile phones in the first place - it's so much quieter when you're unreachable and disconnected. :mrgreen:


 
My iphone number is a secret, and I keep the ringer off and wouldn't answer it even if it rang 
It's a camera, videocam, voice recorder, 'Things' organizer, calendar, to-do list, photoblogger complete with Adobe image retouch, weather channel, twitter, not-really-a-web-browser, podcast RSS feed tracker (hi Google Reader!), Oblique Strategies deck (from a webpage!), micro boombox for showing people my music on the go, killer walkman with use of well broken in headphones, tiniest and most obscure theater in the world during the time that I had 'Eraserhead' on it, portable classroom for cinematic matte painting (I have the Gnomon Workshop matte painting DVDs on it...)

And imagine, all I'd have to do is give the number to some people who send ridiculous numbers of text messages, and I would never be able to be unreachable and disconnected again 

I was hesitant to vote because it's not fair: I haven't used the other OSes. But I got the iPhone because I knew that, despite Apple-related annoyances and nannying, I would not have to STUDY to use everything about the new cellphone, and sure enough, it's all been completely straightforward and unchallenging.


----------



## Aden (Jun 13, 2010)

iPhone OS (er, I'm sorry - ~*_iOS_*~), having tried many of the options. Maybe it's just because I've been using it a long time and am used to it, I don't know.



Lastdirewolf said:


> Do you have the specs on it? The OS != processor/etc. So we'll see how things go - I think one of the fastest Android phones is the Droid Incredible, but I'm mostly uninformed - The Droid Incredible has much more power than just the Droid (that I have   /jealous), but I doubt it's the most powerful Android, we'll have to wait to compare apples to apples.


 
The iPhone 4 will include the Apple A4 processor, which is clocked at 1GHz on the iPad. I don't know if they're making a new iPhone version, but my money's on that it's actually cheaper for them to manufacture 1GHz across the board. It'll likely be underclocked to save battery power like the 3GS, which can run at a max of 833MHz (I believe) and was underclocked to 600MHz for day-to-day operation.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 18, 2010)

Andriods.. Dehhhrrr.

You can stream video from anywhere!


----------

